# Walk Through



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

we do mostly residential work in Kansas City. One of the things we offer is to come back after job is trimmed/primed and walk the job touching up any imperfections. Some builders only call us back if there is a big patch or something that a painter cant take care of. How far do you guys go on this type of thing? Light up everything with halogen? go crazy on entire house till its like a hood of car finish from every angle of light you can possibly achieve???? I still think painters should take care of the very small things just like the prep they do to the trim.Not to mention we have to make another trip back to sand everything


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I usually use a 500w halogen when sanding and hopefully get all touch ups at the same time. Painters around here are accustomed to taking care of small dings and dents. Anything worse they'll call us to come back which I don't mind doing at all. As long as it wasn't my fault, of course !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I work for a larger DWC now but....
Standard now is five feet back from the wall under normal lighting conditions.Majority of the time it is the painter that now looks after the nicks and dings.It has to be something very major for the taper to be sent back,something what I would call a hawk and trowel fix.And if it were something like damage or major patches,sometimes the company will call upon the closes taping crew to the house to fix it,and pay them by the hour.Also they have a repair guy by the hour,but he gets too swamped some times.
IMO sending a guy back with a mud pan,4" knife,and a light is being a whole different job title,and I don't care if you paid me a $100 a hour,it is a brain dead job,then to go back and sand the spots:furious:
guess my main point is ,5 feet in distance from wall,sometimes with a 100 watt light from that distance depending on time of day....dusk/night etc...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

oooowwww,we got to watch it mudslingr,everyone might start flocking to Ontario to work:jester:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh geez ! Not more firemen/tapers.  :help:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> and I don't care if you paid me a $100 a hour,it is a brain dead job,then to go back and sand the spots:furious:


I dunno buddy, I'll take a brain dead job at $100 an hour....in fact, I would sweep the same floor all day, every day for $100 an hour.:thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Is that $100/hr floor sweeping job for 40+ hours? I'll do it!!:jester:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I usually get a finish price as a subcontractor for work sanded...touch up is usually done by who i contract from...but when doing my own work, I have learned to only do touch up with superintendent. After 1st coat of color is on, ceilings are installed and finishes are done by mechanicals...we walk it together and I touch up what he wants fixed right there...He knows it is done and I know I have hit everything he has wanted done.....no questions that way....OR...they provide a punch list itemized and I go through with what THEY want fixed...

I have learned the call to come and do touch up and "fix whatever you see" doesn't work.....I either overdo the job or it is never good enough for them.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

We sand everything before we walk out the door.Leave the painter a nice, tight, clean job & he will take care of you every time.At least the quality 1s do & those are the only 1s to last.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree with you Bill about walking it with the Super, but too many times, I do a job with a fat lazy Super who sits on his ass smoking cigs all day and knows nothing about drywall finishing. He saids, "looks good to me". I touch up my walls after primer, and after 1 coat (if where painting it) or if theres another painter, we do a quick touch up after primer. 5 feet back, whatever is visible. Then make 1 last return trip after the punch list.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I work for a larger DWC now but....
> Standard now is five feet back from the wall under normal lighting conditions.


I've heard that a ruling by the courts made this the acceptable criteria, but it was 5 ft under lighting provided by the contractor....whatever that might be. However nice that may sound, it can't possibly be the level of acceptance for smooth walls? Not if you want to stay in business anyway (even though I'm not a business owner, I pretend to be one in the real world).


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> under lighting provided by the contractor....whatever that might be.


Should be under normal lighting.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Should be under normal lighting.


The job we were on had long hallways with no windows, and no permanent lights installed at the time of drywall finishing or paint. The GC had string lights set up....needless to say it was a L5 job, and we had halogens galore. The architects are famous for failing walls.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> The job we were on had long hallways with no windows, and no permanent lights installed at the time of drywall finishing or paint. The GC had string lights set up....needless to say it was a L5 job, and we had halogens galore. The architects are famous for failing walls.


I told a architect to go shine his light down his Porsche once,he was not impressed ,but it's true,shine a light down a car and tell me what you see,you will be shocked.
If normal lighting conditions cant be supplied,shine a light AT the wall from 5 feet away,any bright light source you want .let them chose,But your not suppose to shine it down the wall,with the light held right against the wall,shining down.
if you hate a taper,go in when it's dark,use a 25 watt bulb,you will go oh dear,,,,,,try it:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> if you hate a taper,go in when it's dark,use a 25 watt bulb,you will go oh dear,,,,,,try it:yes:


:laughing:...I do it with my milwaukee flashlight too...it's downright disgusting how bad it looks.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

mudslingr said:


> I usually use a 500w halogen when sanding and hopefully get all touch ups at the same time. Painters around here are accustomed to taking care of small dings and dents. Anything worse they'll call us to come back which I don't mind doing at all. As long as it wasn't my fault, of course !


I do the same.. And tell the GC or HO. That if there is a problem, I will fix it after its primed. If it is MY MISTAKE.. Dings from trimmer or sparky had to move stuff when all dome. Its a extra. T & M..:thumbup:


----------



## Crazytaper (Feb 23, 2008)

:furious:I sub from a larger company and this guy is a NUT! I'm losing sleep over his pickiness. I just finished a 12,000' new home and after prime he's complaining about the pin holes in a few(10) corner beads. Not pock marks-pin holes. He's telling me he may not use me again after this! I offer to touch up and he says it's already taken care of. What could touch up on ten beads take? Mix up some 20min. turn around and sponge. Half hour? His hangers botched up a 45 degree ceiling angle. They didn't bead it so he had me prefill it, put super-wide paper bead on and try to straighten it out. This thing snaked like the Amazon. Now it's MY fault. I feel like sometimes these guys play with our heads to keep you down. Starting today I'm cleaning house on my contractors list.:furious:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Crazytaper said:


> :furious: Starting today I'm cleaning house on my contractors list.:furious:


Cool down before you do anything silly. Letting your anger burn down bridges might not be the best move right now, no?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Dude, you're in a tough spot.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

There's some contractors you are better off to stay away from. Some will pick your work apart in hopes of not paying full price or beating your price down on the next job. After initial sand we spotlight with incadescant 300 watt light shine down wall sponge or touch up as needed. Most contractors we work for have the painters fix small knicks and dings.
Your right about the flashlight I shined a 4d mag flashlight down a painted wall once talk about a reality check but that is no way close to natural lighting.
Image x 









http://www.lowes.com/pd_203219-1373...041_4294937087_?Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr#


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

thats the same light i use for checkout. just a 100 watt incandescent.


----------

